# Giiker Cube software



## Moreno van Rooijen (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi all,
I recently bought a Giiker cube and I had some thoughts about the app.

I would like to time myself and know the splits for the solve. I know https://bluetooth.cubing.net can do this exact same thing, but it doesn't time the solve. It does only a move split.

Do you happened to know ant software that does the splits with time? 

I am a programmer myself and would like to help anyone if they have a project on this running and would like some extra help!


----------



## Tabe (Oct 31, 2018)

This site will do a timed solve with splits:

https://hakatashi.github.io/smart-cube-timer/


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 1, 2018)

Tabe said:


> This site will do a timed solve with splits:
> 
> https://hakatashi.github.io/smart-cube-timer/



Indeed, this is the best site for it right now!

I'm working on building something new myself, but that's not ready yet.
https://github.com/cubing/cuble.js should be pretty usable, though.


----------



## JacksCube (Nov 4, 2018)

I recently purchased a giiker cube as well. The new update, V2.2.0 that came out for Supercube has some new features but not split times. It does give an option for losing those ghastly colors that came on the cube. Now you can choose another more conventional theme.

I'm waiting for some teaching software that could be used for teaching children how to solve cubes. A series of drills that would cover some basic algorithms would be really helpful. Repetition is the key here. Concentrate on the algorithms that need practice, etc.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2018)

Yay Giiker cube!


----------



## qq280833822 (Nov 5, 2018)

Well, in the past few days, I tried to make cstimer connect to Giiker cube with web Bluetooth api (which seems only available on chrome with "experimental-web-platform-features" flag enabled).
Since there are still many issues to be discussed, I only released it to the beta version ( https://cstimer.net/new/ ). See Options-> entering in times with "Giiker", and open Tools -> Giiker to check or reset the cube. Auto-split timing is also available and can be enabled at Options->virtual->multi-phase: "CFOP".

Besides, I think some of the problems of Giiker cube software should be discussed for standardization and convenience.
One of the most serious problem is that how to detect or decide which move ends the scramble. In the current implementation, if the Giiker cube stays at an unsolved state for more than 5 seconds, cstimer will treat it as a scrambled state, and the speedsolver has started his inspection. Then, cstimer will start timing once he does any move on the cube. 
There are many different way to tell softwares "I have finished scrambling", e.g. specific move sequences like " R R' U U' ", a "Scrambled OK" button, press space, check scrambled state if scramble sequence is available, etc. I'm not sure which of them is best for most of speedsolvers.


----------



## EMI (Nov 7, 2018)

qq280833822 said:


> Well, in the past few days, I tried to make cstimer connect to Giiker cube with web Bluetooth api (which seems only available on chrome with "experimental-web-platform-features" flag enabled).
> Since there are still many issues to be discussed, I only released it to the beta version ( https://cstimer.net/new/ ). See Options-> entering in times with "Giiker", and open Tools -> Giiker to check or reset the cube. Auto-split timing is also available and can be enabled at Options->virtual->multi-phase: "CFOP".
> 
> Besides, I think some of the problems of Giiker cube software should be discussed for standardization and convenience.
> ...



I've just tried it and it works really well! I've done 20 solves and it always correctly detected when the cube was solved. (With https://hakatashi.github.io/smart-cube-timer/ sometimes the cube is solved, but it is not detected.)
My preferred settings are the two second delay. I like that inspection then starts at 13 seconds remaining. I would prefer if the printed scramble was detected, though. Maybe it can be similar like in https://hakatashi.github.io/smart-cube-timer/, where one move is checked after the other. Then there could be some sort of warning sound or so, if you perform a wrong move. (Ideally, it does not complain if you do R L instead of L R.)


----------



## ortwin (Nov 15, 2018)

For my needs all the available software for the giiker supercube has some problems or some features missing.
What I want to do, is to have a timed reconstruction of my solve that I can copy for example into alg.cubing.net .
Further I want to be able to enter a scramble and the software should assist when I scramble my cube.

The newest giiker app doesen't offer the possibility any longer to copy a solve algorithm to the clipboard. Also no possibility to edit a scramble provided.

https://hakatashi.github.io/smart-cube-timer also only works with the scrambles provided.


https://bluetooth.cubing.net does not support the scrambling phase like the the two pieces of software above do by greying out the scramble moves already performed. No timer.

https://cstimer.net/new/ does not work for me past a beep of the giiker cube.

Lucas, I hope you get to improve your site by those few missing features. Another cool feature would be a button to directly import the most recent scramble from the weekly fmc competion of David Adams.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 6, 2019)

https://hakatashi.github.io/smart-cube-timer
this timer is fantastic, it even shows the roux steps 
lovin' it


----------



## unicate (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey, I am working on a similar solution for mobile platforms. atm android only. Let me know what you need.

ATM working on:

* Setup your preferred F and U.
* Colors should be switchable as you want them to be.

ATM broken:
* Bluetooth must be enabled (the app is atm not asking to enable it, it just crashes)
* Timer sometimes not 100% correct -> "Highscore" is.

Planned features:

* Steptimers for different methods (at least cfop and roux)
* a trainer something like this maybe


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 7, 2019)

unicate said:


> Hey, I am working on a similar solution for mobile platforms. atm android only. Let me know what you need.
> 
> ATM working on:
> 
> ...


could you please make it so the cuber can choose his method? It may be easier to implement and it'll avoid errors, so if someone is solving LBL solve a f2l without intending, it'll just mark a corner insert and skip the edge later.


----------



## unicate (Feb 7, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> could you please make it so the cuber can choose his method? It may be easier to implement and it'll avoid errors, so if someone is solving LBL solve a f2l without intendind, it'll just mark a corner insert and skip the edge later.


Not sure if that's necessary. As soon as you solve a cross, I can exclude roux. Same to FB -> exclude cfop. No?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 7, 2019)

unicate said:


> Not sure if that's necessary. As soon as you solve a cross, I can exclude roux. Same to FB -> exclude cfop. No?


but LBL uses cross too, but then you finish first layer instead of jumping to f2l. Also what about petrus or ZZ?
I used petrus on hakatashi app and it counted as roux. Would be really interesting to have statistics on that too


----------



## unicate (Feb 7, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> but LBL uses cross too, but then you finish first layer instead of jumping to f2l. Also what about petrus or ZZ?
> I used petrus on hakatashi app and it counted as roux. Would be really interesting to have statistics on that too



Right, I see.

What do you think about tracking all of them and in the end you can choose which stats you wanna see? Or do you need the stats while solving?

Theoretically I can add as many methods as I want, as long as I know how they work. I thought about starting with CFOP and Roux, because they are the most popular ones. 

As soon as I fixed the major problems, I will push the app to the play store, also to get feedback. This will happen before I start working on the stats.

The bluetooth enabling, changing color and choosing F,U are high prio atm. After that, play store.

Then I'll start taking care of it. Sounds good?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 7, 2019)

I think focusing in other issues is a smart move.

If you plan to implement more methods, I think binding a method to a session makes sense, as when training, we group methods in the same session, at least it makes more sense this way


----------



## RobertBB (Feb 7, 2019)

@unicate
@Filipe Teixeira
Are you using i3 or i3S version of the giiker cube on hakatashi site? Is i3S version supported?
@unicate are you planning to implement i3S version on your future project?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 8, 2019)

i3


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 8, 2019)

RobertBB said:


> @unicate
> @Filipe Teixeira
> Are you using i3 or i3S version of the giiker cube on hakatashi site? Is i3S version supported?
> @unicate are you planning to implement i3S version on your future project?


https://pdoronila.github.io/smart-cube-timer/

Supports the i3S ...


----------



## unicate (Feb 8, 2019)

@RobertBB

I only have a i3S. The app should work with both. Since @Filipe Teixeira has i3 I guess it's working on both.

@Filipe Teixeira BTW nice best times... As you can see I am faaaar away from that


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 8, 2019)

thank you!!


----------



## unicate (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey, don't believe I forgot about this topic. Thank you for testing the app. Some users found out how to cheat on times. This is why I had to come up with a solution in order to prevent this. In a new version you get a scramble you have to do, in order to start the timer. This was a huge topic, since I didn't want the scramble sequence to break, when the user enters a wrong turn. This is working good now.

At the moment I still have a bit trouble with the cube connecting to the app. Nothing too cruel, just have to work this out.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 16, 2019)

unicate said:


> Hey, don't believe I forgot about this topic. Thank you for testing the app. Some users found out how to cheat on times. This is why I had to come up with a solution in order to prevent this. In a new version you get a scramble you have to do, in order to start the timer. This was a huge topic, since I didn't want the scramble sequence to break, when the user enters a wrong turn. This is working good now.
> 
> At the moment I still have a bit trouble with the cube connecting to the app. Nothing too cruel, just have to work this out.


too bad I don't have a giiker with me ATM, but I'll travel together with my friend and I can borrow the cube for two weeks so I can test it out.
If not, I plan to have a giiker until the end of the year, so I'll test it
thanks


----------



## unicate (Apr 26, 2019)

Update: 
There's only one feature missing (colors, that are changed in the configuration are stored, but not applied yet) in order to publish a first version in the play store (will be for free).

I could need the color codes(hex) of the GiC and GiS colors. If someone knows where to find them, I would really appreciate it.

A question: Do you find it ok, to appear in the highscorelist with your real name, or do you think it's required to create nicknames?


----------



## devorama (Apr 30, 2019)

unicate said:


> [...]
> I could need the color codes(hex) of the GiC and GiS colors. If someone knows where to find them, I would really appreciate it.
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## unicate (Apr 30, 2019)

This is R,G,B,R,G,B right? Seems like it.
This is awesome! Thanks for the effort!


----------



## devorama (Apr 30, 2019)

unicate said:


> This is R,G,B,R,G,B right? Seems like it.
> This is awesome! Thanks for the effort!



Yeah, it's RGB (brighter sample) followed by RGB of the darker sample.


----------



## Vecolity (May 31, 2019)

how do i unpair the cube because i paired it to bluetooth.cubing.net and now i cant unpair it someone help


----------



## Tabe (May 31, 2019)

Vecolity said:


> how do i unpair the cube because i paired it to bluetooth.cubing.net and now i cant unpair it someone help


Bluebooth devices don't pair to web sites - they pair to other devices. Delete the pairing from your computer or phone.


----------



## Vecolity (May 31, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Bluebooth devices don't pair to web sites - they pair to other devices. Delete the pairing from your computer or phone.


How do I unpair it from my computer?

I use Google Chrome.

wait i just realized so i unpaired it from my computer and now it says it can pair with bluetooth.cubing.net but it cant pair with the other site thats weird someone help


----------



## TreyH (Dec 8, 2019)

There’s an old thread mentioning this but it was never answered:

On my Android phone, I paired https://cstimer.net/ to my Giiker Bluetooth cube. Cstimer.net can see my cube and show moves. I wanted to give it a try on one of the other Bluetooth-enabled websites, but it can’t find the Giiker. Also I can’t pair it to my iPad using the Giiker software without turning Bluetooth off on the phone, so it definitely seems locked to Cstimer.net on my phone.

But swiping Cstimer away doesn’t unpair it so other web sites can use it and, contrary to what folks on the thread I linked to above said, my cube is not showing up in paired Bluetooth devices in Settings—either in currently-paired devices or in previously-paired devices. When I open Cstimer.net again, it can read my cube, but Settings still shows nothing connected to Bluetooth.

So can anyone tell me how to fix this so I can pair the cube to other websites (and hopefully unpair _them_ when I’m done with them, too)?


----------



## Mark G (Mar 15, 2020)

TreyH said:


> There’s an old thread mentioning this but it was never answered:
> 
> On my Android phone, I paired https://cstimer.net/ to my Giiker Bluetooth cube. Cstimer.net can see my cube and show moves. I wanted to give it a try on one of the other Bluetooth-enabled websites, but it can’t find the Giiker. Also I can’t pair it to my iPad using the Giiker software without turning Bluetooth off on the phone, so it definitely seems locked to Cstimer.net on my phone.
> 
> ...



Did you work out your pairing issue?

I’d like to try some of these timers, but I’m reluctant as I don’t want to brick my cube.


----------

